# printing t-shirts using digital transfer papers



## campusmag (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm trying to get into the printwear industry. I started by putting together a home screen printing kit and quickly found out the difficulties of not having good screen printing equipment and experience. I read about heat transfers in Hot Graphics Annual and ordered some digital transfer paper samples for my Color laser printer. I'm trying to find out what my limits are for printing on dark apparel. Is there a way to use digital transfers to print images that are not complete squares...in other words they have areas inside the image where I don't want to print and just have the shirt as the background. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The only way I see that happening is if you cut the transfer paper so the cloth show through. you can only use opaque transfer on dark. That means the colors have to be part of the transfer. So if your shirt is black then you will need to match the squares to the color of the shirt.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

This also depends on your designs, because another option for you to get the shirt color to show through open areas of your design is ThermoFlex and a vinyl cutter.


----------

